# Esotericists (new album of improvisations)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> edited and deleted.


Oh?

................................


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

pianozach said:


> Oh?
> 
> ................................


lol, I only get responses here when I take my music DOWN! :lol:


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> lol, I only get responses here when I take my music DOWN! :lol:


:lol:

You only had it up for four hours, so I doubt that few even saw or listened to them in the first place.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I put it back up:


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The first set of tunes are the jams, the second is an album I made in HS, but I just took that down. It was too atrocious for me.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I put it back up:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/





Captainnumber36 said:


> The first set of tunes are the jams, the second is an album I made in HS, but I just took that down. It was too atrocious for me.


Have 6 performances this weekend (friday through Monday).

Maybe I'll have some time to give them a listen by the middle of next week.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Goes for me either .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ugh, I hate this album now.


----------

